# public speaking



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 30, 2021)

are you good at this? 

i used to have the worst nerves as a kid, but over the years i've had to "learn" to fake it. i can still manage pretty well when i have the time to make notes and prepare what i want to say- but i don't do very well when it's impromptu. the strangest things can throw me off like seeing someone trying to "encourage" me with smiles and nods if i'm a little nervous or blushing 

over the years i've learned a few things about why i get so nervous- including the imposter syndrome. 



> Imposter syndrome is loosely defined as *doubting your abilities and feeling like a fraud*. It disproportionately affects high-achieving people, who find it difficult to accept their accomplishments. Many question whether they're deserving of accolades.



bits of advice that haven't worked for me:

* imagining everyone at the meeting naked. this was a tip my drama teacher gave me back in high school. very weird and not something i wanted to imagine

advice that DID work:

*power poses when speaking. really cheesy but made all the difference for speaking to stuffy old people who doubt your abilities

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2021)

i enjoy it, lots of fun


always enjoyed when the teacher said we have to do a presentation instead of writing a test

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Keishin (Dec 30, 2021)

if i have to practice like an elevator pitch its nervous, otherwise no problem. i've even had zero tension in courtrooms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 30, 2021)

there are few things i hate/dread more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 30, 2021)

Depends.

Formal speech: shit. Stiff af, often ending up with poor choice of words. As professional as my grade school self.

Casual: ok. Generally as long as there's room for humor and engagement with the audience, and able to come in under my own skin, however flawed it may be. Workable but far from the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2021)

all you have to do is remember that 95% of the people listening literally don't give a shit about what you're saying


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> all you have to do is remember that 95% of the people listening literally don't give a shit about what you're saying


maybe for you n**igga but everyone cares when i speak

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2021)

JoJo said:


> maybe for you n**igga but everyone cares when i speak



they care because they enjoy listening to your stuttering ass trying to read

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> they care because they enjoy listening to your stuttering ass trying to read


they rather listen to me stutter than listen to you read like one of the slow kids

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2021)

JoJo said:


> they rather listen to me stutter than listen to you read like one of the slow kids



this is how you read

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 30, 2021)

@JoJo 

been 4 mins and i still dont see a reply

can't read and can't type?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> @JoJo
> 
> been 4 mins and i still dont see a reply
> 
> can't read and can't type?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2021)

anyways relax i was looking for something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 30, 2021)

you both obviously dupes


----------



## Yamato (Dec 30, 2021)

I never really liked it. Though I kinda got used to it for Taekwondo and just in Taekwondo


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't feel too comfy with public speaking and also get nervous but curiously it's easier for me if it's on stage perhaps because of the distance, or being a vast number of faces in the distance.

What made it more easier it was taking playing classes in a theater workshop. You have several exercises that help and teach you to relax or dealing with shyness, inhibition and nervous feeling.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 31, 2021)

Used to hate it now I also still hate it.

I am however not really that nervous doing it anymore.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 31, 2021)

My strategy is to stop caring what anyone things. Understand that you are actually better than them and they are beneath you. Then you no longer care if it goes well or not, which counter intuitively helps you perform better as you relax.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

I used to suck at it... Still do, but I do it anyway. Gotta do it despite the nerve as it's part of my job.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2021)

I used to be terrified of it as a kid (I was always one of the shy ones) and I still don't particularly enjoy it, but I've learned to get good at it through time and practice. I had to do a bunch of presentations for my Bachelor's and Master's, and when I somehow stumbled into my university lecturer gig in China it basically became my job.

My go-to techniques involve a lot of improvisation—I avoid having anything more than a bullet point list of notes so I can stay flexible and not short-circuit if I accidentally go off-script—jokes and hand gestures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 31, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> all you have to do is remember that 95% of the people listening literally don't give a shit about what you're saying


this is part of why i hate it

i've never gone to a presentation i actually enjoyed, i simply don't like sitting there while some dude/lady talks at me, so knowing that's the mindset of the majority of people, they're just waiting for it to be over, there's no motivation to be good from the start

so i'm just like them, trying to get through my shit as quickly as possible so we can all go and do something we actually want to do, no one benefits from it either way, just a complete waste of time

i hate it so much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 31, 2021)

if i was talking about something i was truly passionate about it maybe it would be different, it would be worth it to reach the 5% who were also passionate about it, but that's never been the case, it's always been on something i'm indifferent about because i've been forced to

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 31, 2021)

I am a total ham! I have no problem getting up in front of a crowd to do anything from karaoke to con panels to public speaking! Even back in Jr. High, when I was terribly bullied, I enjoyed speech class and getting up there to speak and perform. Maybe it's because I'm an Aries with Leo rising.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 31, 2021)

I hate it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2021)

miss me with that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2021)

yeah, like other people said here, just stop caring about it. you'd be surprised how much of a burden it is to care.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2021)

Jim said:


> yeah, like other people said here, just stop caring about it. you'd be surprised how much of a burden it is to care.


this is also true; some of my best lectures were delivered when i was too hungover to care

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 31, 2021)

Public speaking  is one of the worst skills humanity adopted.

It led to wars and shit.

You think Hilter would have started world war 2 if he wasn't a good public speaker?

Let that sink in.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 31, 2021)

To me, (mainly) focusing on a few individuals during the actual speech tends to help with the stage fright aspect of it. And _definitely_ prepare your speech ahead of time, at least two days in advance. Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 31, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I avoid having anything more than a bullet point list of notes so I can stay flexible and not short-circuit if I accidentally go off-script



Exactly. I have been binge watching Dragon's Den (UK version of Shark Tank) clips on youtube lately. It's always the people who have clearly tried to memorise a script that give the worst pitches. Often they'll get nervous, mess up a line and then freeze up. Sometimes they their pitch again from the beginning because they lost where they are. Having a checklist of points to cover without a prescriptive phrasing is the best. It flows so much more naturally that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 31, 2021)

Jim said:


> yeah, like other people said here, just stop caring about it. you'd be surprised how much of a burden it is to care.


i would pay to attend a jim lecture

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> To me, (mainly) focusing on a few individuals during the actual speech tends to help with the stage fright aspect of it. And _definitely_ prepare your speech ahead of time, at least two days in advance. Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.


That's one thing I've always done when sitting in an audience: Give eye contact to the speaker to give them somewhere to focus. It always helps to have a couple faces to go to as you speak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 1, 2022)

I’ll do it if I have to, but I’m happy if I don’t have to. I never really liked it. I don’t get super-nervous, but often things don’t come out as I intend to and I just feel awkward in general. I never felt comfortable in the spotlight. I’m glad public speaking is not a part of my job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 1, 2022)

really bad at it, i dont have social skills but RN, i have grown a bit, i can do speak at meeting and stuff


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2022)

My dad became a preacher when I was like 10/11 or whatever.
So bullshitting in front of a crowd is in my blood.

Or I guess entertaining people on some level.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xel (Jan 1, 2022)

I always enjoyed performing on stage, like singing and plays, and talking is okay but I'm not a very coherent speaker unless I prepare lmao. My mind tends to wander a lot cause ADHD.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 1, 2022)

Lol - public speaking? WTF. If someone ever asks you to give a speech - punch them right in the throat. They will never ask again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2022)

Karasu said:


> punch them right in the throat.


You know, i've seen this expression a lot before, but there isn't a lot of space for throat punches. you have to like, have their face looking up first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rin (Jan 2, 2022)

Just a few hours I got the phrase "you speak like google".

Apparently my diction is that auspicious, I guess I'm like google if I speak calmly and in a polished way — i.e not eating or misleading any parts of words, I don't know how that property stands in other languages though, in english there's some phenomenon that I don't recall the name.

Per example, instead of speaking "I don't know" it just goes out "Ironow". 

Seems antic to me, but in portuguese that property is unexistent due to the words phonetics.

I'm not any shy, albeit I'm introverted, I guess I'm a good speaker but I rather to stick with people who befit in my optics of the "good man".

I just noticed it says "public", yes I'm also since I just said I'm not any shy and I'm closer to arrogant than insecure anyways.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 2, 2022)

public speaking common in my line of work. always having to introduce myself to strangers and asserting that they give me the loot.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 3, 2022)

It just depends on how much I know what I'm talking about. So I guess it's not so much the public speaking part, but more of not trying to look like idk what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Rin said:


> Just a few hours I got the phrase "you speak like google".
> 
> Apparently my diction is that auspicious, I guess I'm like google if I speak calmly and in a polished way — i.e not eating or misleading any parts of words, I don't know how that property stands in other languages though, in english there's some phenomenon that I don't recall the name.
> 
> ...



You speak like Shakespeare. No, that's not a compliment.

You and @UtahCrip need to moderate each other.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rin (Jan 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> You speak like Shakespeare. No, that's not a compliment.
> 
> You and @UtahCrip need to moderate each other.


I'm highly sure I do not. Thou shalt measure thy words, thou whoreson zed, thou unnecessary letter!


I don't use the inveterated form of english, popularly named as shakesperean english; while, however, I use the archaic words I know if I can collimate them with the english language — i.e having the english counterparts of said word.

And apparently that form of english is considered outdated, whereas the said counterparts in portuguese aren't paralleled with said epithet.
Actually, in Portugal, it's even common to use those forms — it's insolite when speaking of Brazil; however, not receiving the epithet of outdated and unusable, since it's taught as a conjugation of the words even in the school.

My english vocabulary is indigent since I never read a book in which language, I have to use google translator to write some, instead.


Sometimes I know words like "antinomical" (that I learnt in Immanuel Kant's book) but don't know simple words that even kids at USA know.


Lame it is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

Rin said:


> I'm highly sure I do not. Thou shalt measure thy words, thou whoreson zed, thou unnecessary letter!
> 
> 
> I don't use the inveterated form of english, popularly named as shakesperean english; while, however, I use the archaic words I know if I can collimate them with the english language — i.e having the english counterparts of said word.
> ...


just try speaking normally, like me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 3, 2022)

With Prep time I don't have a problem with it but is just the anticipation of going up to do it fucks me over.

I also haven't done many so I am not sure how I will fair in diffrent settin crowds etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> just try speaking normally, like me


What adversity will my writing exhume? I don't think I will arbitrarily wither my vocabulary — that at english is already prosaic enough — to achieve nothing.


Unless you can point it out to me. That being said, I can't speak the way I write — or else it would be vanity to show off my intellect (which would contradict it, by all means), the purpose of the words is to communicate and, thereon, I need to adapt to the type of person I'm speaking to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2022)

yeah speak like jim he is normal dude afterall

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Rin said:


> What adversity will my writing exhume?



Well, for starters, it can be hard to (quickly) understand.

In today's world, being able to communicate_ efficiently_ is a useful skill. Better to have people focus on your actual points and arguments than on your prose, though there are certainly situations which call for grandiose prose like the kind you have exhibited here.


----------



## Rin (Jan 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Well, for starters, it can be hard to (quickly) understand.
> 
> In today's world, being able to communicate_ efficiently_ is a useful skill.


Well, that's why I only write like that. All of the people here have google at their disposition, not in real life.


The guy called me google not because of non-understandable words (albeit you can sound intelligent IN SPITE of using ordinary words, as even Shakespeare evidences in some of his poetry), but because of the way I spoke it, without any mistake and in a mellifluous (as would say Shakespeare in Twelfth Night, xD) way, which may or not help the intellection of the content too.

The only thing I should take care of is if a girl confuses me with a hopeless nerd, that'd be acrid.


Just kidding.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

What does intellection even mean? 

Understanding?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm being normal to everyone



no you rated my post "disagree" instead of "funny"

that wasn't normal jim. normal jim only uses the funny rating


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> no you rated my post "disagree" instead of "funny"
> 
> that wasn't normal jim. normal jim only uses the funny rating


What post?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> What post?



just teasing you, jimmy jam 

i would never try to decipher the deeper meaning behind your ratings 

feel free to use whichever ones your normal heart desires


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> just teasing you, jimmy jam
> 
> i would never try to decipher the deeper meaning behind your ratings
> 
> feel free to use whichever ones your normal heart desires


I just don't remember, lol


----------

